# After Effects CC Particle Worlds



## _Izzy_ (27. April 2007)

Hi Leute, wisst ihr vielleicht wo ich für After Effects 6.5 CC Particle Worl runterladen kann, hab nämlich nur die Trial Version?
Fals das der falsche Berreich ist tuts mir leid.
Danke schonmal im Vorraus


----------

